# Get a permanent site and use a container as home.



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Something different.






Some detail re options.

http://expand-isbu.com.au/residential-single.html


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Very nice but would be useless over here. wonder how long the toilet asset would last and would need a very large Lpg tank.

cabby


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I lived in a shipping container when I worked in Guinea, West Africa. They are no fun when you are only about 8 degrees from the Equator. :frown2: Far too hot during the day and you cannot leave it open through the night or you get unwelcome visitors. :surprise:


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

At least the CAD is better then their spelling!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Containers are a good idea but too expensive to get anything decent.


We're looking at these, been round the factory twice now, prices are really good too, and they are all bespoke


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Containers are a good idea but too expensive to get anything decent.
> 
> 
> We're looking at these, been round the factory twice now, prices are really good too, and they are all bespoke


I like the idea too.

Where would you site it Kev?

Do you have somewhere in mind (or already own a nice pitch)

What's the rules on this - do you have to be on a formal site or can you buy a bit of field and take it from there?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Planning depts are your biggest problem, but it is stricktley speaking a temporary/mobile home, the have 6 wheels.

We went up in the van and camped on their car park, spent most of the morning next day being shown around everything, forget park homes these *exceed building regs* choices on everything you can think off and some you haven't.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We don't have anywhere to site it, but there are plenty of plots around, it's a matter of finding one you like and negotiating with the planning, Liz has already built her own house once so knows how hard it can be.


----------

